# Dirt Jumper for Dirt Cheap



## pewpewpew (Oct 25, 2009)

First note: I am not a bike mechanic. I would love to be however. I've been able to do all regular maintenance on my bike and a have a friend or two to ask questions. Part of this project is to learn wtf i'm doing.

So i've been looking to get into dirt jumping. I've been practicing the smaller jumps (1.5'-3' tall table tops) near my house and i'm eyeing the big ones.

I've convinced my g/f that i can spend about $300 on a dirt jump bike under two conditions: it has to have front suspension (not a big deal) and it has to have gears. This will be so if she wants to come out on the trails (nothing serious) she will be able to ride the bike. Conditions fine by me.

So my second goal, as previously stated is to learn how to build a bike. I've had trouble finding used bikes in my area in the right price range, so i've looked into building one from scratch (waaaayyy too expensive).

Then today i found this in my area: http://raleigh.craigslist.org/bik/1830422128.html (I am currently inquiring about bike's year to find exact specs. I'm assuming hte bike is an '08 for now http://www.bikepedia.com/QuickBike/BikeSpecs.aspx?Year=2008&Brand=Trek&Model=4500&Type=bike)

and it got me thinking. I could steal everything off this bike, and put it on a new DJ frame, with new wheels.

Questions i have are:

1. even tho its only $40, are the components that bad that it would not be worth it.
2. Assuming this plan is a go, Sette shadow vs "05 KHS DJ200 from jenson
3. I'm a bit concerned that the fork could be damaged, what should i look for? Additionally, would the cheaper XC fork be OK for dirt jumping (i would probably upgrade the fork in about 6 months assuming i'm still into it)
4. are bottom brackets/headsets/other stuff going to be compatible with the new frame. I dont mind spending 25$ for a new headset, but $120 for a new crankset/bb may be a deal breaker.
5. What am I looking for in DJ wheels? I'm looking for cheap.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

Do not do it. You are better off just finding a complete DJ bike in your pice range.

Switching parts off an xc bike onto a DJ frame is a bad plan. Mainly because everything about it, from fork to handlebars (too narrow) to stem, to wheels, pedals, cranks, drivetrain etc etc is not a good idea for a DJ build.

low-end gears on a DJ bike is also a bad idea. you're better off with single speed for simplicity and durability.

just watch out for something like this:

*SE Bikes DJ Flyer (Great Dirt Jump Bike) - $400 (San Antonio)(Will Deliver)*
http://austin.craigslist.org/bik/1829814280.html


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 25, 2009)

for 40$ its not worth it?

I'm not talking about back flipping this ****...

give me some number or facts, dont just tell me its not a good idea, i'm tryin to learn

Whats bad about the cranks, fork, etc

edit: see http://www.leelikesbikes.com/dj-fork-for-40something-rider.html for why i think an XC fork is good enough for now.


----------



## clewttu (May 16, 2007)

yeah, bad plan...for 300 you pretty much need to go used...the frankenbike idea you have is not only gonna cost some coin regardless (more than 300 longrun), its not gonna be burly eqpt for DJ let alone its been wapped by a car


----------



## clewttu (May 16, 2007)

do you have a DJ frame even picked out? depending on that you may need a new BB/Cranks and headset

your also gonna have to buy a frame, new wheels, possibly a new fork (would recommend since it was hit by a car, but a Dart will bide the time until you get something solid on there), new handlebars/stem if you are really jumping (not necessary but highly advised)


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 25, 2009)

clewttu said:


> do you have a DJ frame even picked out? depending on that you may need a new BB/Cranks and headset
> 
> your also gonna have to buy a frame, new wheels, possibly a new fork (would recommend since it was hit by a car, but a Dart will bide the time until you get something solid on there), new handlebars/stem if you are really jumping (not necessary but highly advised)


new frame: yes, i'm looking at the KHS DJ200 or Sette shadow. Both cost about $100
New wheels: http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/WH707A22-Shimano+Xt+Discsingletrack+Wheelset.aspx or http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/WH707A17-Shimano+Deore+Discrhyno+Lite+Wheelset.aspx ( i dont really know much about wheels, they seem to have good reviews, teach me)
so thats about 300 total.

Im ok with upgrading the fork a few months down the line (probably to like a Marz DJ3 or so)

are the cranks, brakes (best case scenario they are BB5's which would be sweet), shifters, cassette, etc so bad that they arnt worth putting on until I spend the $40 or so to upgrade them one at a time?


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

pewpewpew said:


> for 40$ its not worth it?
> 
> I'm not talking about back flipping this ****...
> 
> ...


okay, go buy it for $40. if it is true that nothing else is damaged besides the wheels, and you happen to find some used wheels somewhere, you could turn around and sell the Trek for around $300. then you could use that money towards a complete dirt jumper !

neither the KHS or the Sette would be something i would like to ride. the KHS is early 2000's geometry. short-ish front end + long back end + low bottom bracket equals a pretty sluggish knee-knocking bike that is hard to manual. the sette shadow's seat tube is too tall.

honestly i do not know the specifics of this model Trek. i do know, after working on lots of bikes, that i frequently see xc bikes which have been used beyond intended purpose to have bent/snapped cranks, bent pedal-axles, bent chainring. so the drivetrain i would not automatically trust. but who knows maybe this model does have a burly drivetrain. likely the bottom brackets will be interchangeable, stock euro bottom bracket.

next, the fork. most xc forks are designed to be mushy--intended to soak up bumps (roots rocks etc); they are not meant for large impacts. you could pump up the psi to improve the performance, but then you may blow it out on impact.

handlebars and stem. xc handlebars tend to be narrower. the style in dirt jumpers these days is a little wider for stability. the stem on an xc bike is too long. you want around 40-55mm reach. typical xc bike has 100mm+ reach.

on the other hand, if you pick up a used dirt jumper like the one i pointed out, you'll have something that is purpose-specific designed. good geometry. a fork alone that would cost $280 new, etc. etc.

*04' Hardrock: Possible hardcore dirt jumper? *
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=547374


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 25, 2009)

you guys win.....

new plan: spend 40$ on the hit bike (assuming it really is only the wheels that are bad) replace the wheels with my girlfriends old pos walmart bike.....

spend 300 more dollars on a single speed dirt jumper.

Sounds good to me.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 25, 2009)

less fun tho


----------



## clewttu (May 16, 2007)

make sure that frame is still serviceable, dent in the downtube is not very confidence inspiring....what are you going to do with the crash bike + wheels?


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

pewpewpew said:


> less fun tho


the most bargain "dirt jumper" is actually a single speed bmx 24" cruiser, like a DK General Lee 24", Haro Backtrail 24", Mirraco Icon 24", We The People Avenue or Avenger 24", FIT CR 24", etc:

look at this for only 150 complete:
http://austin.craigslist.org/bik/1831163775.html

sure, it doesn't have a suspension fork, but if you go get a really FAT front tire and run 45 psi you will get some squish (hehh heh, seriously thought it works) . . . you can learn a LOT one one of these bikes. they are solid. i have had quite a few friends get back into riding trails/dirt jumps by buying one of these and riding it for 6 or 9 months, or a year.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

cmc4130 said:


> the most bargain "dirt jumper" is actually a single speed bmx 24" cruiser, like a DK General Lee 24", Haro Backtrail 24", Mirraco Icon 24", We The People Avenue or Avenger 24", FIT CR 24", etc:
> 
> look at this for only 150 complete:
> http://austin.craigslist.org/bik/1831163775.html
> ...


 This man speaks the truth. A bike like that will be far more durable and safer.
You'll progress much faster on a BMX too.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 25, 2009)

how is this for a dirt jumper: http://www.pinkbike.com/buysell/649229/

i'm kinda confused because it's listed as a mountaineer, which is kinda a hybrid bike, while it looks like, and is setup to be a dirt jumper

Also, it is beat up. I'm going for cheap, is this going too far?


----------



## craigrobbo (Feb 5, 2008)

For what its worth, I run a sorta XC DJ hybrid and it works quite well

Its basically a Kona Chute frame with Marzcchi Z1's as the frks, Trials rims Shiman LX cranks and super narrow fun riser bars.

All in all i rate it very well, its a nice ride jumps sweet, lightweight and in the almost 12mnths iv owned it im yet to break anything but an innertube.

The only part i broke was some raceface Extreme cranks, however it way my own fault as i drilled them out taking away almost, 50% of the material - but they did last me almost 8month of DJ!!

Craig


----------



## deftone_zero (Jul 15, 2010)

Hey I am also on a budget and won't wanna spend too much money so I came across this DJ at the local bike shop. Talking about the KHS DJ24.... I hear they're $349 now down from $549.

Keep in mind KHS are the same guys that manufacture Free Agent and at this price this is a great deal. The frame is a great foundation to build on when ur ready to buy higher end parts which was what I was looking for. As long as you have a good frame you can build a great bike over time.

http://www.khsbicycles.com/01_dj_24_09.htm


----------



## shenny88 (Sep 24, 2009)

deftone_zero said:


> Hey I am also on a budget and won't wanna spend too much money so I came across this DJ at the local bike shop. Talking about the KHS DJ24.... I hear they're $349 now down from $549.
> 
> Keep in mind KHS are the same guys that manufacture Free Agent and at this price this is a great deal. The frame is a great foundation to build on when ur ready to buy higher end parts which was what I was looking for. As long as you have a good frame you can build a great bike over time.
> 
> http://www.khsbicycles.com/01_dj_24_09.htm


Had a kid bring one of those KHS DJ24s into our shop the other day and let me just say i would avoid it and suggest the same to my friends regardless of their budget. The parts are entry level of course (which would be fine), but theyre just a strange combination. The dimensions/geometry is just off to me. Its like a small XC bike if anything, even with 24" wheels.. And why does it need 2 front gears...
In my opinion, just look elsewhere; new, used, whichever.


----------



## JFoster (Apr 6, 2005)

http://charlotte.craigslist.org/bik/1815224897.html

http://norfolk.craigslist.org/bik/1870402256.html

http://charleston.craigslist.org/bik/1857873401.html

http://charlotte.craigslist.org/bik/1864745512.html

http://richmond.craigslist.org/bik/1833691525.html

Are these in your area?


----------

